# Saltwater tank



## baller2413 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok i am going to be starting a saltwater tank but i need to know what i need and how much it is going to cost ect. I was going to make the tank a 20l. I wanted to make it a nice looking live rock/ anome (can't spell it) tank with a couple of clowns or some inveribrates. well post what you think would be easier an invertibrate or clown tank. Any help would be greatly appreciated

p.s. i am kind of on a budget $200 max

John_


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

i wouldnt suggest an anemone for a beginner. In my opinion, they are not very easy to take care of. and with a budget of only $200, i dont know how far you are going to get with lighting....is the tank, sand, liverock, filters, and lighting in that $200? If this is so, im not sure if you will be able to get strong enough lighting to support liverock and definitely not an anemone.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

with only 200 bucks, your better off going with a fresh water tank, im starting a salt tank too, and there is much much more money involved. a tank that small would be tough anyway. but a skimmer will run you around 100 bucks alone. lights at the least would be around a hundred bucks. live rock is usually 5-9$/pound. and you would easily use up 20 lbs. (100$) still need a heater. sand, fish/inverts, and lots of other stuff, if you have your heart set on a salt tank, put that 200 dollars somewhere safe. add 20 bucks to it every time you get some money. and start doing some research... in no time (bout 2 years jk) you will have a better idea of what you want and need. and by then youll have more money for it. but good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Stick with fw until you have the money. I have a 10 gallon that has very low end equipment but it's WELL over 300. Kind of lost track about a year ago and i've been buying stuff for it since then so it's prolly up to 500 by now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 20 long capable of supporting anemones would run you around $750 in most areas. Seriously. Anemones have a lot of appeal to the beginner, but that appeal is quickly lost among those who know better. If you were to do yourself & the anemones of the world a huge favor & just forget the idea immediately, you can save about 300 bucks right off the top. Corals & other inverts are much easier to keep than anemones.

You're probably going to ignore the advice you've been getting so far & try it anyway, listening instead to the bozo at the petshop who just wants to sell you stuff, and you'll probably wind up regretting it when you do. I see it all the time, but I hope that you are one we can save.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

20L $40 from petsmart. Lighting $100, stand $100, liverock $75, DIY Aquaclear filter to regufium $40, then if you decide to get a skimmer add another $100.00 a 20L done properly to sustain life, will cost you around $500


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just so you know, there are some corals that look alot like anemonies, just get those and tell all your friends its an anemone, they wont know, and i wont tell them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

lol, good plan level.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it a 20 Long or a 20 Liter? I know we've been going on 20 Long but I was just wondering maybe he meant the latter.


----------

